# WLAN oder Kabel-DSL - Wo liegt Verbindungsproblem?



## VioX (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


seit einigen Tagen haben wir Probleme mit unserer Internetverbindung. Das macht sich vor allem bei den Seitenladezeiten bemerkbar, manchmal wird eine Seite überhaupt nicht aufgebaut. Streaming geht manchmal gut, manchmal schlecht und manchmal ganz einfach gar nicht.
Haben bei Unitymedia ne Kabelleitung mit "50Mbit".
Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es an den Herrschaften liegt und die mal wieder einen Wackelkontakt in irgendeinem Verteiler haben, aber ich würde gerne ausschließen, dass es an unserem WLAN-Netzwerk liegt.

Meine Frage ist daher, ob es irgendwelche Möglichkeiten gibt sein WLAN und die eigentliche DSL-Leitung seperat auf Schwächen zu testen, sodass ich mich ohne schlechtes Gewissen bei Unity beschweren kann 


Viele Grüße,
Daniel

EDIT: Der Router spuckt keine Fehlermeldungen aus und es scheint als sei die Verbindung "ok". Aber mit dem ganzen Frequenz und dB Kram kenn ich mich null aus.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (29. Mai 2013)

Hi,

du könntest den Rechner / Laptop direkt an den Router anschließen, per LAN-Kabel, und dann einen Speedtest (z.B. hier) durchführen. Das kannst du dann über WLAN nochmal wiederholen und vergleichen.

Falls das nicht geht, dann poste hier einfach mal alle Infos von deinem Router (die Infos mit denen du dich nicht auskennst, z.B. Rauschabstand, Leitungsdämpfung etc.), vlt findet sich hier im Forum ja jemand der mit den Werten was anfangen kann.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## VioX (29. Mai 2013)

Hi,

also einen Speedtest habe ich bereits gemacht (über WLAN) und da sehen die Daten ziemlich vernünftig aus (44 von angeblichen 50 Mbits). Denke das ist ein normaler bis guter Wert.


*Routerdaten*
Jetzt ist dort 1 Kanal aufgelistet, vorhin waren es mal 4.



> *Empfangsrichtung*
> 
> Kanal	1
> Kanal ID	158
> ...


----------



## erik s. (3. Juni 2013)

Da der Zugang über das Kabelnetzwerk ähnlich wie Mobilfunk über ein shared medium realisiert wird, hängt dein maximaler, tatsächlicher Datendurchsatz davon ab, wie viele andere, an der "selben Leitung" hängenden Kunden zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt ebenfalls aktiv im Netz unterwegs sind.
In aller Regel gibt es sogenannte Hauptverkehrszeiten, die ab spätem Nachmittag beginnen und sich bis in die Nachtstunden erstrecken, in denen du davon ausgehen kannst, dass du ein schlechteres Surf-Erlebnis hast, als zu sonstigen Zeiten. Entsprechend erweitert sich dieser Zeitraum an Wochenend- und Feiertagen.

Du solltest also auf jeden Fall zu mehreren verschiedenen Zeitpunkten deine Speedtests machen, ggf. auch wieder jeweils einmal per WLAN und LAN.

Ich habe Leute mit einem Triple- oder Double-Play-Kabelanschluss im Bekannten- und Verwandten-Kreis, bei denen diese Situation ebenfalls auftritt. Andere haben ganztags schlechte Werte und wieder andere nur gute. Das ist eben ein Nachteil dieser Zugangstechnik.

Letztendlich kann natürlich auch einfach ein Patchkabel locker sein oder ähnliches ;-)


Gruß,
Erik


----------

